# is there a Festool Domino Knock Off?



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

as title says, Is there a festool domino knock off?


----------



## Michael H. (Oct 15, 2009)

Haven't seen one yet. Probably protected under patents. When they run out, I'm sure you'll see a slew of them come out. Similar to the Fein Multi-tool.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> as title says, Is there a festool domino knock off?


I dunno if this can be considered a "knock-off", it is a loose tenon system.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18092&site=ROCKLER:smile:


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

I have the bead lock, and I'm not too happy with it. Alignment was not that great, making the rails in a rail and stile door look twisted.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> as title says, Is there a festool domino knock off?


Why?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

rustbucket said:


> I have the bead lock, and I'm not too happy with it. Alignment was not that great, making the rails in a rail and stile door look twisted.


I have two attached to each other with a piece of steel between. I'll clamp the jig between rail and stile. Then use the bead lock as a drill guide and drill 3/8" holes for dowels.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

rrich said:


> Why?


Take a guess.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I too get annoyed that anything that's black and green costs more than my house payment. Not that they're not worth it, I'm just cheap. Which is why I stick with wood pegs, $1,200.00 just for the knowledge that my pegs are oval instead of round seems odd to me. I just got a set of tenon cutters and I cut my own dowels now.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

rbk123 said:


> Take a guess.


So many other methods that have lasted for centuries, I'm without a clue.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> as title says, Is there a festool domino knock off?


I've seen several homemades like this one

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46319


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

A plunge router with a mortise jig attatchrd to the bottom can be nearly as quick and perform the same operation. A couple weeks ago on the woodsmith shop they built a hall storage bench with loosed tennons. He even built a little jig that made routing the mortises in the endgrain easy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*router mortising jig*

This jig will make end grain mortises easily:





Another nice jig for loose tenons, however it seems like it takes "forever" to set it up, but the advantage is once it's done, you make all your end cuts or edge cuts with the same set up using the stop blocks for equal length mortises.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A router table can also be used*

If you have a right angle jig or tenoning jig you can use it to support the work vertically and make your end mortises. Like this:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/W1500


----------



## ToddM (May 18, 2017)

I thought it was just me. Thanks.


----------

